# run pf or ipfw within a jail?



## mhunet (May 6, 2011)

Is it possible to run pf or ipfw within a jail? I am running 8.2 and have vimage compiled in the kernel.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2011)

With VIMAGE enabled, yes, it's possible.


----------



## mhunet (May 9, 2011)

Really, and how do you know that?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2011)

http://imunes.tel.fer.hr/virtnet/


----------

